# BSNL Introduces New Promotional 8 Mbps Plan at Rs. 1091 and extend existing plan In Karnataka



## rickenjus (Jul 1, 2015)

> BSNL has set forth new promotional 8 Mbps broadband plan and extended an existing BB plan in Karnataka circle. The company has named this plan as ‘BBG Speed Combo ULD 1091 CS70′ under which users get 8 Mbps speed up to 60 GB and 512 Kbps beyond that. The monthly charges of this plan are Rs. 1091, while the annual charges are Rs. 12001. Users also get unlimited calls from 9 PM to 7 AM on any network within India



*i.imgur.com/kDkUw4z.png

Source


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jul 1, 2015)

Not that bad, its decent, but I think there are cheaper alternatives in Karnataka.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 1, 2015)

Why do they even bother making such plans? They should make internet free in Karnataka while every other state gets 512kbps plans for 2k/month


----------



## Shah (Jul 1, 2015)

rickenjus said:


> *i.imgur.com/kDkUw4z.png
> 
> Source



512kbps after FUP??


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 1, 2015)

Whatever it might happen,they(BSNL) will never introduce such plans in West Bengal or Kolkata...  [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION],bro. at least luck may be on your side,if you wait for some few months more. If Chhatisgarh develops quickly,means if Business investments are pouring into that state,then you are pretty good for getting such plans,similar to Hyderabad or Karnataka alike.
In West Bengal everything is finished... so no one (except a few of us) really bothers for such plans or Broadband even...


----------



## Faun (Jul 1, 2015)

lol...512 kbps after FUP, who is the mastermind ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 1, 2015)

Give us 4 MBPS @ 60 GB and 2 MBPS afterwards you spastic BSNL.. even then 1k is too much for this .. 512 kbps = please end my suffering speed
Recently reliance launched 30 GB 3G + 30 GB 2G at Rs 500 in odisha, as a reliance 3G user, i can say the speeds are definitely good, can reach > 1 Megabyte/second easily in good conditions (8 mbps)..


----------



## kkn13 (Jul 1, 2015)

whats even more retarded is that in Mangalore (my hometown and 2nd home) , BSNL,Airtel etc are 60% of the time "under maintainance"
why do they even bother providing internet if they cant keep up its uptime

rather live without internet or even 2G


----------



## Anorion (Jul 2, 2015)

I just look at the post FUP speed. So it is 512Kbps for Rs 1091... that is meh


----------



## rickenjus (Jul 2, 2015)

So much of this digital India hype.. Can't the government improve the existing BSNL broadband connections. Minimum speed should be at least 1 Mbps, so at least we can say we are dealing in Mbps instead of Kbps.


----------



## dissel (Jul 2, 2015)

Wish this plan introduce in Kolkata Circle..


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 2, 2015)

Minimum speed of Broadband  should be 2Mbps...as per TRAI recommendations.


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 3, 2015)

What is perplexing for me is the fixation with 512 as post FUP speed for almost every unlimited plan. Why are not offering tiered plans such as say 4 Mbps till FUP then 1 Mbps, 8 Mbps till FUP then 2 Mbps etc. or full flat plans like 512 Kbps unlimited, 1 Mbps unlimited, 2 Mbps unlimited etc. at whatever price they feel appropriate.


----------



## bajitha21 (Jul 3, 2015)

They should make internet free in Karnataka while every other state gets 512kbps plans for 2k/month.


----------



## InfyProg (Jul 3, 2015)

Ridiculous, they should at least do some survey instead of throwing in plans like that. Here in CG we dont have liberty of having anything else than bsnl &  they dont even have decent 2mbps plans. Why not do something better here... 
We are choking on this...


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 3, 2015)

Forget about BSNL ripping us off, BSNL doesn't even know math properly
*s19.postimg.org/pshx377tv/Capture.png


----------



## Ashok Verma (Jul 3, 2015)

Take a look at the new plans to be launched by bsnl this week.....


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 3, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> Forget about BSNL ripping us off, BSNL doesn't even know math properly
> *s19.postimg.org/pshx377tv/Capture.png


----------



## Ashok Verma (Jul 3, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> Minimum speed of Broadband  should be 2Mbps...as per TRAI recommendations.


If that was true bsnl wouldn't be providing broadband for minimum speed of 512kbps....


----------



## Faun (Jul 4, 2015)

Ashok Verma said:


> Take a look at the new plans to be launched by bsnl this week.....View attachment 15586



What's the point of 512 ?

It's like driving a ferrari for 10 kms and then given an alto for rest of the journey. Do you even know normalization ?


----------



## ico (Jul 4, 2015)

I'll be happy with a nationwide plan of mere 2 mbps pure unlimited for Rs. 1000.


----------



## Ashok Verma (Jul 4, 2015)

Faun said:


> What's the point of 512 ?
> 
> It's like driving a ferrari for 10 kms and then given an alto for rest of the journey. Do you even know normalization ?


Yup you r right but it is better than presently running p plans. ..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 4, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> Minimum speed of Broadband  should be 2Mbps...as per TRAI recommendations.


I've been yelling this to the CC for 4 months now. They either ignore it or don't want to increase the speeds here.

- - - Updated - - -



InfyProg said:


> Ridiculous, they should at least do some survey instead of throwing in plans like that. Here in CG we dont have liberty of having anything else than bsnl &  they dont even have decent 2mbps plans. Why not do something better here...
> We are choking on this...


Let's launch our local broadband then


----------



## InfyProg (Jul 4, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I've been yelling this to the CC for 4 months now. They either ignore it or don't want to increase the speeds here.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Looking forward to being ISP thing...  
May be next year...   
Or if you say so may be now...


----------



## nav18 (Jul 8, 2015)

InfyProg said:


> Looking forward to being ISP thing...
> May be next year...
> Or if you say so may be now...



Just like these men and women did.
German villagers set up their own broadband network - Telegraph

*s3.amazonaws.com/tapatalk-emoji/emoji3.png


----------



## tkin (Jul 8, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> Whatever it might happen,they(BSNL) will never introduce such plans in West Bengal or Kolkata...  [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION],bro. at least luck may be on your side,if you wait for some few months more. If Chhatisgarh develops quickly,means if Business investments are pouring into that state,then you are pretty good for getting such plans,similar to Hyderabad or Karnataka alike.
> *In West Bengal everything is finished*... so no one (except a few of us) really bothers for such plans or Broadband even...


Bleh, the 'cheat' fund industry is growing here rapidly, we'll soon be no. 1 in the world.

On a serious note, the local cable/Wishnet gives me 1mbps true ul for 1170/- incl all, which includes peering, bt caching, 1-9 AM true 6mbps and buffer free youtube videos even under moderate load. BSNL can take their plans and put them in garbage. Moreover these local guys use ethernet, so the connection is pretty stable, unlike the junk bsnl phone cable which suffers from noise problems 24x7.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 9, 2015)

nice plan, atleast better than 4mbps till 30gb for 845/-


----------



## ankitj1611 (Jul 9, 2015)

Best plan for BSNL is 1445 ULD 2Mbps till 20GB and post FUP 1Mbps unlimited


----------



## Anorion (Jul 9, 2015)

ankitj1611 said:


> Best plan for BSNL is 1445 ULD 2Mbps till 20GB and post FUP 1Mbps unlimited


This is the best? but it is still really, really bad


----------



## ankitj1611 (Jul 9, 2015)

Anorion said:


> This is the best? but it is still really, really bad



Why?Please give reason


----------



## Anorion (Jul 9, 2015)

ankitj1611 said:


> Why?Please give reason



At that price, post FUP speed should be more than 1.5 Mbps, or at least a better FUP limit 
MTNL offers 2Mbps till 20 GB and 1 Mbps afterwards for Rs 949 

BSNL just seems too overpriced


----------



## $hadow (Jul 10, 2015)

Anorion said:


> At that price, post FUP speed should be more than 1.5 Mbps, or at least a better FUP limit
> MTNL offers 2Mbps till 20 GB and 1 Mbps afterwards for Rs 949
> 
> BSNL just seems too overpriced



You think.
They charge like retarded people, coz they still holds major portion under monopoly.


----------



## Ironman (Jul 17, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> In West Bengal everything is finished... so no one (except a few of us) really bothers for such plans or Broadband even...



EXACTLY !

No one bothers about Broadband....

- - - Updated - - -



rickenjus said:


> So much of this digital India hype.. Can't the government improve the existing BSNL broadband connections. Minimum speed should be at least 1 Mbps, so at least we can say we are dealing in Mbps instead of Kbps.



True

Govt should focus on Getting 1mbps Countrywide instead of these "propaganda type" shitty plans !


----------



## vivek.virgo (Jul 29, 2015)

Does anyone know what will the fate of this 1091 plan be after the promotional period?


----------



## amjath (Jul 29, 2015)

vivek.virgo said:


> Does anyone know what will the fate of this 1091 plan be after the promotional period?



I subscribed for a 1445 plan which was a promotional plan, after the promotional period also the subscriber will continue in this plan even though the promotion is over


----------



## Stormbringer (Jul 30, 2015)

amjath said:


> I subscribed for a 1445 plan which was a promotional plan, after the promotional period also the subscriber will continue in this plan even though the promotion is over



Hey Amjath, is the 1 Mbps constant after FUP ? And is that enough to stream youtube videos on 360p or 480p resolution ?


----------



## Shah (Jul 30, 2015)

Stormbringer said:


> Hey Amjath, is the 1 Mbps constant after FUP ? And is that enough to stream youtube videos on 360p or 480p resolution ?





I'm on the same plan too. Yes, after FUP speed is constantly 1Mbps. Can stream 360p without buffering. Not sure about 480p though.


----------



## Stormbringer (Jul 30, 2015)

Im on a Bangalore Specific plan.4 Mbps till 15 gigs and 512 kbps after FUP. CS 895 i think. Cant even browse websites on 512 kbps these days. I will changing to 1445 plan soon Thanks for your feedback


----------



## Shah (Jul 30, 2015)

Stormbringer said:


> Im on a Bangalore Specific plan.4 Mbps till 15 gigs and 512 kbps after FUP. CS 895 i think. *Cant even browse websites on 512 kbps these days*. I will changing to 1445 plan soon Thanks for your feedback



True that. Even I switched from 512Kbps-after-FUP plan to this one a month back.


----------



## amjath (Aug 1, 2015)

Shah said:


> I'm on the same plan too. Yes, after FUP speed is constantly 1Mbps. Can stream 360p without buffering. Not sure about 480p though.


480p is a breeze just give it a few seconds before playing


----------



## Shah (Aug 1, 2015)

amjath said:


> 480p is a breeze just give it a few seconds before playing



I either go 360p or 720p. Nothing more or nothing less.  I should give 480p a try, sometimes.


----------

